# XM Signs on for AVSForum's 2003 HT Carribean Cruise



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

XM Radio to be featured on the Home Theater Cruise 2003!

XM Radio has just signed on to be aboard AVSForum's Home Theater Cruise (HTC) beginning November 1, 2003. XM reps will be offering loner units to the HTC passengers which can be signed out and used aboard the ship during the cruise.

AVSForum thread
HTCruise info


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

This is old news, and I actually found the announcement kind of funny considering David's past statements about satellite radio.

Of course money talks. 

I would love to go on that cruise though!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

So that's why he added the Satellite Radio Forum at AVS


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yup that's why, people were begging him for one for a long time there and Davids reply was satellite radio is not a piece of equipment for a home theater.

Funny how Money changed his mind.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Actually, sat radio is, or can be a component of one's HT setup, just like AM/FM. That's why an A/V receiver is called an A/V *receiver*

_"This is old news..."_

Sorry, Scott. I didn't know I was posting "old" news. It was new to me, and I thought it would be to anyone who hasn't heard it yet.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It's ok Nick. 

I was just surprised when David announced this a month or so ago, especially after his comments. 

You going on the cruise?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Nah, but hook me up with a hot, young nympho and I'll consider it.

Actually, I would love to go. I'm in the prime cruise demographic. Old, financially independent and nothing else to do but cruise around the Caribbean on a floating crap table. From the list of functions, looks like the seminars will be HT lite.

Air fare to Miami -- $ 497
State room, single -- $1051
Souvenirs, ship's store --$198

Having the chance to debate the merits of "Monster Cables" with complete strangers -- *Priceless *


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: Gotta watch out, some are brainwashed beyond all reality by the marketing hype of over priced cables and would go to any lengths to defend the Monster name


----------

